# How do you tell Martin from Fisher tracks?



## yoopertoo (Nov 23, 2005)

So how do you tell the tracks apart? Just size?


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Smell em! Just kidding. I'm no good at it so maybe some one could help both of us.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

yoopertoo said:


> So how do you tell the tracks apart? Just size?


Very easily first off a big male fisher track will be much larger than that of any marten. A female fisher could be mistaken for a male pine marten size wise, but if you look closely you will hardly ever see the paw print of a pine marten due to the hair on the bottom of their feet. Fisher tracks usually leavea nice paw print in the snow and or mud and the marten usually won't. They are both shaped the same way with staggered pattern when they are running or hopping through the woods. A big marten can look like a female fisher by the size, but just look close if there is a defined print it is most likely a fisher if not it is probably a pine marten. OT


----------



## yoopertoo (Nov 23, 2005)

uptracker said:


> Smell em! Just kidding. I'm no good at it so maybe some one could help both of us.


I tried that, but the snow kept getting in my nose.


----------



## yoopertoo (Nov 23, 2005)

ottertrapper said:


> Very easily first off a big male fisher track will be much larger than that of any marten. A female fisher could be mistaken for a male pine marten size wise, but if you look closely you will hardly ever see the paw print of a pine marten due to the hair on the bottom of their feet. Fisher tracks usually leavea nice paw print in the snow and or mud and the marten usually won't. They are both shaped the same way with staggered pattern when they are running or hopping through the woods. A big marten can look like a female fisher by the size, but just look close if there is a defined print it is most likely a fisher if not it is probably a pine marten. OT


Got it! Thanks! I think what I have been seeing lately are fisher. They are much more abundant correct? I have been seeing a lot of them. I guess because the low snow we have has me out more. It seems all I have to do is look for big timber and rabbit or grouse tracks and I see fisher tracks.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

yoopertoo said:


> Got it! Thanks! I think what I have been seeing lately are fisher. They are much more abundant correct? I have been seeing a lot of them. I guess because the low snow we have has me out more. It seems all I have to do is look for big timber and rabbit or grouse tracks and I see fisher tracks.


As for being more abundant it depends what area of the UP you are in. I don't know about your area, but where I am at the pine martens are much more abundant than fisher. Where I am from WUP it is the opposite.


----------



## hartman886 (Aug 29, 2004)

Not shure witch one they were but I have found tracks in 2 different places.Not shure if they are supposed to be here or not but Beaver pilot can back me up on the one set. We plan on putting out box sets for **** in this area next year and am wondering if there is anything we can use for **** that will not draw them.
Chris


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

When I saw fisher tracks this winter, they looked very much like fox prints...same size and had claws showing. But the gait or pattern was totally different, as well as the habits of the animal through the woods.

Fox trot like this . . . . . . . . . . . . 

Fisher hop like this : : : : : :

Well, this is about as good as I can do with a keyboard, anyway! :evil:


----------



## yoopertoo (Nov 23, 2005)

Northcountry said:


> Fox trot like this . . . . . . . . . . . .
> 
> Fisher hop like this : : : : : :


That's pretty good. I also noticed on clear fisher prints the pad arrangement is pretty different then a canine.


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

yoopertoo said:


> That's pretty good. I also noticed on clear fisher prints the pad arrangement is pretty different then a canine.


Thats true...but the gait alone is enough to prove identity to me, and its often rare to get print quality so good that you can study the pads.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Northcountry said:


> When I saw fisher tracks this winter, they looked very much like fox prints...same size and had claws showing. But the gait or pattern was totally different, as well as the habits of the animal through the woods.
> 
> Fox trot like this . . . . . . . . . . . .
> 
> ...


I will add this I have never seen a fisher track hop parallel to each other they have always been staggered, but I realize NC only had a keyboard to show this. Seen many fisher tracks and they are all staggered one foot just ahead of the other. Hope this helps.


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

ottertrapper said:


> I will add this I have never seen a fisher track hop parallel to each other they have always been staggered, but I realize NC only had a keyboard to show this.


Yup, I searched and searched the keyboard but just couldnt find the "fisher track" key! :evil:


----------



## Yoopertrapper (Jan 24, 2006)

IMO,
I think fisher tracks are more similiar to a bobcats tracks.
Fisher have 5 toes,cats have 4 and a cats claws usually don't show.
Fisher and cats tracks are more round ,as canine appear more egg shaped.


----------

